# River Anchor



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

I would not go to Tracys boat's ever again.. for anything after all the problems I had with him...just my opinion


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

StiffNeckRob said:


> Guys, you'll need 25-50 lbs of chain to hold in an average boat in average current. Don't waste your time or money on a Minkota or a Menards winch. Been there, done that. I actually have another winch from another builder and waiting for it to puke out and I'll be knocking on Larry's shop.
> If you can fab your own tower or davit you can get a winch from Larry for much less. If you fish often you will come to appreciate it very much. Besides my actual jet, this is the second most important peice of equipment that I have on my boat.


100% agree with everything mentioned above. Besides the motor, the winch is the most important part of the boat for the type of fishing we do. Larry took great care of me, his winches are expensive as mentioned....but there are NO better winches out there. Also, I had a MinnKota at first, I quickly realized it would not get the job done, I took the hit and sold it and called Larry.


----------



## tobybul (Oct 31, 2009)

samsteel said:


> 100% agree with everything mentioned above. Besides the motor, the winch is the most important part of the boat for the type of fishing we do. Larry took great care of me, his winches are expensive as mentioned....but there are NO better winches out there. Also, I had a MinnKota at first, I quickly realized it would not get the job done, I took the hit and sold it and called Larry.


I'm sure Larry's system is worth every penny. But times are tough plus I don't go fishing that often to justify it. Heck, I can't even justify it even at 1/4 of the cost... I wish he'd make an "economy" version.... or I wish he had some competition..... :lol:


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

absolutely, times are tough and if your not out on the river all the time it definitely is more of a luxury than a necessity. I think a MinnKota 40lb anchormate would work fine, but runs around $300 or so, if that's out of your range, I think your looking at having to do something manual anyhow. Any type of power winch is probably gonna run you a few hundred bucks, by the time the tower, davit and winch are all purchased. like I said, some guy dropped under me a couple days ago with a manual anchor winch system and probably 40lbs of chain and he was an older guy by himself and didnt seem to have any problems or really any strain raising and lowering the anchor, even got a fish.....of course he was using his plastic oar to vault massive amounts of chum eggs across the river, which I didn't mind that much since I was above him, but it was kind of funny to watch.


----------



## tobybul (Oct 31, 2009)

fastsled said:


> I would not go to Tracys boat's ever again.. for anything after all the problems I had with him...just my opinion


what kind of trouble did you have?


----------

